# Bumblebee catfish with neons?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I was wondering if 10 south american bumblebee catfish could live in a 29 gallon densely planted with 20 neons. I hear that they can eat small fish but I'm not sure if neons could be food for them. I am thinking that the densely planted could help but I'm just not sure if they would be safe to put together.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that before long you will only have 10 very fat bumblebee catfish..they are very predatory.
i would stick with cories or aspidoras for the bottom dwellers..


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I doubt the neons would last a week. I had a SA bumblebee catfish decades ago. Never saw the bugger, unless you turned on the light after it had been dark for some time, then for about 2-3 seconds as he/she raced for cover. Neons, guppies, and any other small fish mysteriously disappeared. It was a bumblebee goby that finally did in the catfish, the wee bugger locked its spines when the catfish tried to swallow it, and they both died.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok I have changed my mind a bit. The catfish were gonna eat them no matter what. I am thinking about changing the stocking plan in some of my other tanks to squeeze them in.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Get a banjo catfish those aren't predatory


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Or a farlowella


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't think of a farlowella. I looked them up and they seem like just the perfect finishing addition. I ahve to do some more research on them but I think they will get along just fine.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had a group in my 150 SA cichlid tank they were almost invisible in my tank, eventually traded them into the lfs for more cichlids


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I had a bumblebee catfish that got along ok with neon tetras, but mine was only about 3 inches long. They probably would eat neon tetras when they get bigger. It was the most reclusive fish I have kept. I saw it about twice a week, at night.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

The tank busted a while back. The odd thing is that nobody was even in the room when it happened, I just went into my room to get my glass of Dr.pepper when I noticed it had busted. It didn't "bust" but there was a big crack right in the middle and it was leaking water. By the time I found it, an inch of water was gone.


----------

